# Toxic Algae on Brittany Coast



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Toxic Algae
Another effect of intensive farming?
Guy


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

There was a half page article on this in last Thursday's Guardian and it sounds as though some areas may be affected worse than in 2009.

Back in 2009 we were nearly put off going to Brittany because of this, but in the end we went and in 3 weeks mainly on north coast had no problems, most beaches being lovely and clean. We found only one bay affected (on the south coast near Sarzeau) and although it was pretty foul, the wind and waves had pushed the grot to one end of the bay and so other parts of the beach were OK.

We now find ourselves in the same position as 2 years ago, looking forward to going over for 3 to 4 weeks starting in late August. So my question to any of you out there at present or recently returned is which areas are/are not affected? Idealy we want to spend some time working our way along the north coast from Frehel to Paimpol (and possibly as far as Roscof) and then go further west to the Crozon and Point du Raz peninsulas.

Any help on this would be much appreciated.

Colin


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I saw a report too and it stated that 2 wild boar had been found in the water and were being taken for examination.

The surprising thing to me was the information that these 2 were the latest in 31 which had been found in the current month, July.

It just shows how many must he around to have found 31 dead in a month.

Just found the reference here:
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/dozens-boars-found-dead-french-beach-101401978.html


----------

